# aps 787c remote car starter/alarm



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

will be installing aps787 remote car starter/alarm using the dbal2 bypass module and using wire to wire connection into a 2005 chrysler town and country. my question is where do i connect the black and red wire from the remote module the 2 pin transponder control output. the instructions describe what they do but do not address where to connect them. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bzavecz3478 said:


> will be installing aps787 remote car starter/alarm using the dbal2 bypass module and using wire to wire connection into a 2005 chrysler town and country. my question is where do i connect the black and red wire from the remote module the 2 pin transponder control output. the instructions describe what they do but do not address where to connect them. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


 Well what do they do? then hook them up accordingly..............


----------

